# Hey Everyone! (pics included)



## Super_Sean (Sep 6, 2005)

*Hey Everyone!*

My name is Sean Nalewanyj and I'm new on this board. I just wanted to introduce myself and post some pictures. Let me know what you guys think!

http://www.musclegaintruth.com/seanspics.htm


----------



## KEFE (Sep 6, 2005)

Dang dude


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 6, 2005)

You look good by the way. Love your shoulders.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2005)

Super_Sean welcome to IM!


----------



## SubliminalX (Sep 6, 2005)

Props to all the hard work.  Now, inquiring minds want to know, how many cycles have you run to gain that 80 pounds of muscle?  J/K.


----------



## Super_Sean (Sep 6, 2005)

Honestly? None. I should probably rephrase that on my site. Because I started when I was 13. So some of it would be natural growth. I'm probably about 50 pounds heavier than I normally would be.

I have never, ever, used any steroids ever.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Sep 11, 2005)

Damn .... this kid is off to a good start


----------

